# Creative people-what do you do?



## Caroline (May 15, 2009)

We know Northener writes some very funny very appropriate verses, and in atleast one thread Stff mentioned baking.

What other creative things does any one do?


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

I like painting & drawing, but I havent really done any since school!

I also like making my fancy dress costumes 

Ohh and yes I like baking, and cooking in general - When i'm not being lazy!

Maybe we could add pictures of our creative achievements hehe.


----------



## SacredHeart (May 15, 2009)

I'm an actor, I also sing, write, bake and am learning guitar. I also made myself a hat last year via the viking-age craft of gnarl-binding  - I love me my crafty stuff


----------



## Vanessa (May 15, 2009)

Emboidery, patchwork and quilting, bag making - anything with a sewing needle or sewing machine really (except boring things like curtain making!).  Spent yesterday at the Malvern Quilt show and spent far too much money on fabrics and things for me to use


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

i like to make furniture. also like to sing and play the guitar and drums. used to play the violin but havent done so for many years now


----------



## SacredHeart (May 15, 2009)

Almost a one-man band there, Mike!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

lol i play lead rhythm and bass guitar. not played for months.


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i play lead rhythm and bass guitar. not played for months.



I play guitar too - perhaps we should form a forum band? The...erm...Sugarcubes?


----------



## SacredHeart (May 15, 2009)

love it!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I play guitar too - perhaps we should form a forum band? The...erm...Sugarcubes?



lol errm nope i like the name the sugar dodgers really 

you can be on guitar and i'll play drums. who's gonna sing????


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I play guitar too - perhaps we should form a forum band? The...erm...Sugarcubes?



ooh if we do maybe bjork will want to meet us?! i can dream...

i have a couple of guitars that i attempt to play too.  i sing all the time, doesnt mean i can sing though


----------



## SacredHeart (May 15, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol errm nope i like the name the sugar dodgers really
> 
> you can be on guitar and i'll play drums. who's gonna sing????



Ooooh! *jumps up and down* pick me! pick me! 

I'm so very cool, aren't I?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

katie said:


> ooh if we do maybe bjork will want to meet us?! i can dream...
> 
> i have a couple of guitars that i attempt to play too.  i sing all the time, doesnt mean i can sing though



lol wanna be backing vocals then katie???? lol



SacredHeart said:


> Ooooh! *jumps up and down* pick me! pick me!
> 
> I'm so very cool, aren't I?



lol such a cool person there!!!!! so what type of stuff do you sing???? lol


----------



## SacredHeart (May 15, 2009)

Oh, well since you asked ....

*takes a deep breath* In the past I have sung:

Opera, Pop, Music Theatre, Chamber Music, General Choral SATB stuff,  Folk, Rock, Gospel....and I'm probably going to be part of a forming jazz trio this summer.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Oh, well since you asked ....
> 
> *takes a deep breath* In the past I have sung:
> 
> Opera, Pop, Music Theatre, Chamber Music, General Choral SATB stuff,  Folk, Rock, Gospel....and I'm probably going to be part of a forming jazz trio this summer.



lol well i guess your our new singer then!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## sofaraway (May 15, 2009)

I'll join Katie on backing vocals, or maybe I could play the triangle?


----------



## SacredHeart (May 15, 2009)

Huzzah!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I'll join Katie on backing vocals, or maybe I could play the triangle?



lol triangle!!!!! not played one of them since junior school lol


----------



## SacredHeart (May 15, 2009)

Reclaim your youth!


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol wanna be backing vocals then katie???? lol



when me and my brother do boyz II men together on 'Lips' we get in the top 60 out of everyone who has sang it, i'll have you know  hahaha


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I'll join Katie on backing vocals, or maybe I could play the triangle?



yeah maybe it would be safer


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

ok so far we have a guitarist (northerner) a drummer (me) singer (sacredheart) 2 backing vocalists/ triangle players ( katie and nikki)

now all we need is a bass guitarist and a keyboard player!!!!!! hehehehe were nearly set!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 15, 2009)

I could do backing vocals (belting out Jerusalem in school chapel is a favourite  ) That or I could be a roadie lol.


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

I'll learn bass, ive been planning to learn bass! how long have i got? lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 15, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I could do backing vocals (belting out Jerusalem in school chapel is a favourite  ) That or I could be a roadie lol.



tom just cos you wanna be a roadie dont meen you'll get all the girls mate hehehehehe



katie said:


> I'll learn bass, ive been planning to learn bass! how long have i got? lol



lol about 3 weeks katie 

bass is dead easy tho katie. took me about 5 weeks to learn it good enough to jam with my mate who has been playing since he was 5 lol


----------



## sofaraway (May 15, 2009)

katie said:


> I'll learn bass, ive been planning to learn bass! how long have i got? lol



Isn't Janines wedding pretty soon?


----------



## Corrine (May 15, 2009)

Can I make the tea?  I'd be rubbish at anything else lol!


----------



## Freddie99 (May 15, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> tom just cos you wanna be a roadie dont meen you'll get all the girls mate hehehehehe



Ok, put me up front on backing vocals lol. I'm pretty good at shouting/speaking loudly (melody can wait a little lol) I get to practice quite often being upper sixth at school.


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol about 3 weeks katie
> 
> bass is dead easy tho katie. took me about 5 weeks to learn it good enough to jam with my mate who has been playing since he was 5 lol





sofaraway said:


> Isn't Janines wedding pretty soon?



lol ok 3 weeks is enough i think! because i know all the guitar basics already - mike you just need to teach me some bass riffs and im there!


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2009)

i sew if thats how u spell it


----------



## angel30eyes (May 15, 2009)

I worked for Ann Summers for 8 yrs so you can guess what I'm creative at!!


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 15, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I'll join Katie on backing vocals, or maybe I could play the triangle?



I'm partial to a nice triangle..........


----------



## SacredHeart (May 15, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> I worked for Ann Summers for 8 yrs so you can guess what I'm creative at!!



*dies laughing*


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2009)

pmsl @ angel


----------



## angel30eyes (May 15, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> *dies laughing*



Well I could have meant changing batteries lmao


----------



## Einstein (May 15, 2009)

I seem in general to be good with my hands at most things, cooking, joinery/cabinet making, engineering of most forms, plumbing and electrics - been called Bob [the builder] on a few to many occassions!

As a lawyer I was good a orating (steady on Angel!!!) but singing isn't my thing, although it sounds ok to me now I am mutton jeff - however, Bruce and his brother Archie seem to differ if I sing when we're in the car! The dogs chorus join in with me


----------



## Freddie99 (May 15, 2009)

Einstein said:


> The dogs chorus join in with me



Hehehe, they might be trying to say something David!


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2009)

oops i forgot i also make my own cards birthdays, get well soon cards etc etc


----------



## Caroline (May 18, 2009)

Between us we are very creative. I didn't say what I create.

I love to bake cakes for the family, dairy free for the  old man, but still very tasty he says. I also write poetry. My current project is to type and tidy up 35 years worth of scribliings and scratchings...


----------



## bev (May 18, 2009)

Alex wants to be in the band!
He sings (his singing teacher tells me he has potential)

He plays drums ( his drumming teacher tells me he has potential)

He is gorgeous ( I tell him he has potential) Bonde hair bright blue eyes and fit as a butchers dog!


Personally i cant sing for toffee - i am wonderful at mixing up the words of one song to the music of another!

I have no musical abilities whatsoever!


But i can cook, i can sew and i renovate very old prams ( when i have time) and i am good at art and design. I can also knit - would that give me the right credentials to be in the band? Bev


----------



## Vanessa (May 18, 2009)

Bev, between us, we could create their outfits from knitting and patchwork sewn together and start a new trend in clothing for the musical geniuses


----------



## katie (May 19, 2009)

Here's the costume I made for Bestival last year: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It took ages and cost me quite a lot, but people seemed to like it so it was worth it 
At the moment I'm just starting to attempt a care bear's head for my summerball costume, hope it works, otherwise it will be an expensive pile of fur and paper mache lol.

Anyone else got any pics of their creative works?


----------



## Sucr`e (May 19, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I play guitar too - perhaps we should form a forum band? The...erm...Sugarcubes?


When I left school I joined a country and western band called the Black Aces. I was lead vocalist. I asked them to change the name of the band, they said why, because I said we would be known as the Black Arses.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 21, 2009)

also forget to say i am a very competent dj (night club not kiddies parties etc lol)


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

ok so i got a bit lazy with the care bear head making and left it till the last minute, but people seemed to like it and even knew wat I was lol. Here it is:

View attachment 24


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> ok so i got a bit lazy with the care bear head making and left it till the last minute, but people seemed to like it and even knew wat I was lol. Here it is:
> 
> lol it looks good katie


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

slightly retarded though yeah? hehehe!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> slightly retarded though yeah? hehehe!



its better than anything i could do!!!!! lol


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

Well done Katie! Glad to know your not wasting your time at uni! Bev x


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

i think i will just stick to making my furniture for now lol. stitching isnt something i like to do hehehehehe


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

lol you would not believe the time wasting that goes on at uni Bev!! Well, at bournemouth uni 

I want to make some furniture next


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> lol you would not believe the time wasting that goes on at uni Bev!! Well, at bournemouth uni
> 
> I want to make some furniture next



lol well my current projects are to make a kingsize bed for my sister and then some patiio furniture for me. all made from 100% hard wood. bed is gonna be oak and the patio furniture made from solid scandinavian pine i think. just need to design it all first lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

* YAWN * * YAWN * ARGHH SORRY I DOZED OF THEN ......


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> * YAWN * * YAWN * ARGHH SORRY I DOZED OF THEN ......



DO YOU LIKE CAPS LOCK??????? HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHHEHEEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

how can you not like making things?? making things is the FUNNEST (yeah i said it)

I need a man with a big tool [shed] and money to buy the materials and then i'll be away.


sorry, couldnt resist.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> how can you not like making things?? making things is the FUNNEST (yeah i said it)
> 
> I need a man with a big tool [shed] and money to buy the materials and then i'll be away.
> 
> ...



*shock* katie!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> ok so i got a bit lazy with the care bear head making and left it till the last minute, but people seemed to like it and even knew wat I was lol. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 24



HEY that is brilliant Twin .... I'm so proud


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry mike lol!

thanks anne-marie hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> sorry mike lol!
> 
> thanks anne-marie hehe



Hey looks like you are the creative Twin as well as the Evil one then ..


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

haha. you are the outgoing PA twin. can we swap please?!?!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> haha. you are the outgoing PA twin. can we swap please?!?!



Yessss please Twin ... UNI WOOOOOOO BRING IT ON LOL, UM DO YOU THINK 

THEY CAN HANDLE ME THOUGH LOL


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

i think you'd get on well there


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> i think you'd get on well there



Wooo  *  packs bags * .... I'm on my way Twin ... get the Vodka out


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

already poured you a glass


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> already poured you a glass



make it a large one then , neat please ... i need a stiff one lol


----------



## katie (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> make it a large one then , neat please ... i need a stiff one lol



hahaha no comment!!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> make it a large one then , neat please ... i need a stiff one lol



That could be taken two ways..........


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

katie said:


> hahaha no comment!!



Hey everyone ...see what i mean .. its Twin not meeee


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> That could be taken two ways..........



Really ... Inuendo ? moi ?


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> I worked for Ann Summers for 8 yrs so you can guess what I'm creative at!!



I had a couple of Ann SUmmers Parties at my house, they were great fun.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I had a couple of Ann SUmmers Parties at my house, they were great fun.



my friend had one years ago but I couldnt go , are they really as "BAD" as I 

am led to believe ?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

i have heard all the stories of what goes on at anne summers parties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just wanna know how i can get invited in the future hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i have heard all the stories of what goes on at anne summers parties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just wanna know how i can get invited in the future hehehehehehehe



I think we've heard the same stories then  Bugger why didnt I go 

when I could have


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think we've heard the same stories then  Bugger why didnt I go
> 
> when I could have



lol i got asked to be a waiter at one in a nightclub when i was based in caterick and turned it down as they had over 200 women going. didnt like my chances of getting out alive lol


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 9, 2009)

When i was living with my best mate a few years back she hosted Ann Summers parties, so our flat was full of the products. The party we had at our flat was fun!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> When i was living with my best mate a few years back she hosted Ann Summers parties, so our flat was full of the products. The party we had at our flat was fun!



so what exactly does go on at an anne summer sparty?????


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i got asked to be a waiter at one in a nightclub when i was based in caterick and turned it down as they had over 200 women going. didnt like my chances of getting out alive lol



HA HA YOU SURE YOU DIDNT VOLUNTEER MIKE???



HEY NIKKI EINSTEIN HAS GOT 1000 POSTS


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA YOU SURE YOU DIDNT VOLUNTEER MIKE???
> 
> 
> 
> HEY NIKKI EINSTEIN HAS GOT 1000 POSTS



im sure!!!!!! crikey i would have been eaten alive!!!! i knew half of them that went and they were man eaters at the best of times!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> im sure!!!!!! crikey i would have been eaten alive!!!! i knew half of them that went and they were man eaters at the best of times!!!! lol



Ha ha ha , oh well at least you would of gone out with a bang lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha , oh well at least you would of gone out with a bang lol



would have been more like 200 bangs!!!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> would have been more like 200 bangs!!!!! hahahahahahaha



hey dont knock it till you try it lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey dont knock it till you try it lol



lol heck id have been in dreamland!!!!!! but i was just a young buck and not ready for the hordes of women that would have wanted to have a wicked way with me lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol heck id have been in dreamland!!!!!! but i was just a young buck and not ready for the hordes of women that would have wanted to have a wicked way with me lol



Lets build a time machine then lol , you said you were good with your hands


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lets build a time machine then lol , you said you were good with your hands



hahahahahahahaha if i had my time again i dont think i would stay away!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahaha if i had my time again i dont think i would stay away!!!!!! lol



ha ha ha well you know my motto .. One Life Live It lol ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha well you know my motto .. One Life Live It lol ...



lol yeah i know!!!! *wonders where the next 200+ women anne summers party will be* hahahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah i know!!!! *wonders where the next 200+ women anne summers party will be* hahahahahaha



ha ha I dont know but I  think me and Heidi will be there lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha I dont know but I  think me and Heidi will be there lol



hahahahahahahaha well it will be nice to finally meat you both hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahaha well it will be nice to finally meat you both hehehehehehe



HA HA HA HA HA IM HOPING THATS A TYPO MIKE PMSL OOOEEERRRR


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA HA HA IM HOPING THATS A TYPO MIKE PMSL OOOEEERRRR



hahahahahahahaha welll im not saying!!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahahaha welll im not saying!!!!!!!!!



OHHHH I SEE.... * WONDERS WHAT HIS ADDRESS IS *


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> OHHHH I SEE.... * WONDERS WHAT HIS ADDRESS IS *



lol *is keeping it a secret* hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol *is keeping it a secret* hehehehehehe



Ha ha , yeah me too lol . you got sun there? I did have , its gone now noooo


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha , yeah me too lol . you got sun there? I did have , its gone now noooo



nope it is still peeping through the clouds hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nope it is still peeping through the clouds hehehehe



woo its back now ...yay


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> woo its back now ...yay



it is ment to be like this all day and then tomorrow is ment to be sunny and warm again wooooooo hooooooooooo


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> it is ment to be like this all day and then tomorrow is ment to be sunny and warm again wooooooo hooooooooooo



i hate weather like this !!! you dont know whether to get the BBQ out or a 

rain coat and wellies lol grrr


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> i hate weather like this !!! you dont know whether to get the BBQ out or a
> 
> rain coat and wellies lol grrr



lol well as i say from tomorrow for the north west it is ment to be quite nice till middle of next week lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well as i say from tomorrow for the north west it is ment to be quite nice till middle of next week lol



Woo out comes the bbq and vodka then ...YESSSSSS


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Woo out comes the bbq and vodka then ...YESSSSSS



lol well i gotta build my new garden before i get the bloody bbq built hehehehehehe oh the joys of building a decking area and a full brick bbq with chimnea over hood lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i gotta build my new garden before i get the bloody bbq built hehehehehehe oh the joys of building a decking area and a full brick bbq with chimnea over hood lol



HEY BUT IT WILL SO BE WORTH IT WHEN IT IS DONE AND YOU WILL HAVE YEARS OF ENJOYMENT FROM IT . BUGGER CAPS LOCK AGAIN !! GRRRRR


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HEY BUT IT WILL SO BE WORTH IT WHEN IT IS DONE AND YOU WILL HAVE YEARS OF ENJOYMENT FROM IT . BUGGER CAPS LOCK AGAIN !! GRRRRR



lol so i hope lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol so i hope lol



well that is going on the basis that we get some sun for more than an hour


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> well that is going on the basis that we get some sun for more than an hour



lol well the price it is costing me i will be out in the sodding rain!!!!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well the price it is costing me i will be out in the sodding rain!!!!!!! hehehehehe



ha ha ha thats the scouse spirit lol ,  say ***k it and get on with it lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha ha thats the scouse spirit lol ,  say ***k it and get on with it lol



lol it sure is!!!! i think we are the only folks who will sit outsde in the pouring rain to have a bbq cos it has cost us a fortune to sort out. well i do own 4 huge gazebo's hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol it sure is!!!! i think we are the only folks who will sit outsde in the pouring rain to have a bbq cos it has cost us a fortune to sort out. well i do own 4 huge gazebo's hehehehehehe



yes very true . Ive got a gazebo they are great , ive had so much use out of mine in the last 18months , think i need a new one .


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes very true . Ive got a gazebo they are great , ive had so much use out of mine in the last 18months , think i need a new one .



i own 3 that are used for weddings and the likes (dont ask why) and my new one which in my garden will cover the whole of the decked area lol so no need to get wet. plus it has side pannels. so if i place it right the bbq will be just outside and i will stay nice and dry and warm (thanks to my heating lights i have hehehehehe)


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i own 3 that are used for weddings and the likes (dont ask why) and my new one which in my garden will cover the whole of the decked area lol so no need to get wet. plus it has side pannels. so if i place it right the bbq will be just outside and i will stay nice and dry and warm (thanks to my heating lights i have hehehehehe)



hey and I was thinking of buying a house down south lol , bugger that I'll get 

a new Gazebo and live in that lol cheers  Sorted , pennies to spare now 

wooooooooo


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey and I was thinking of buying a house down south lol , bugger that I'll get
> 
> a new Gazebo and live in that lol cheers  Sorted , pennies to spare now
> 
> wooooooooo



hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehehe



Wooooo drinks are on meeee , well not literally , unless i get hammered lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Wooooo drinks are on meeee , well not literally , unless i get hammered lol



lol i bet you'd like that tho  lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i bet you'd like that tho  lol



ha ha well never say never and all that lol ,


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well never say never and all that lol ,



hehehehehehehe nope


----------



## nickie (Jun 9, 2009)

No laughing, belly dancing!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

nickie said:


> No laughing, belly dancing!



really???? wow that is a talent!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

nickie said:


> No laughing, belly dancing!



Hey good one :


----------



## nickie (Jun 9, 2009)

im only a beginner at it,(6mths) but its gr8 fun! Though id rather have said i could sing! Id luv to be a great singer!


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol errm nope i like the name the sugar dodgers really
> 
> you can be on guitar and i'll play drums. who's gonna sing????



I'll sing....


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

nickie said:


> im only a beginner at it,(6mths) but its gr8 fun! Though id rather have said i could sing! Id luv to be a great singer!



i would think you'd get a lot more attention for the belly dancing!!!!! lol

not something i have seen a great deal of besides the one time i went to turkey and they had them in a restaurant we were eating in. look very very good, but i understand it is very hard to master lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I'll sing....



you any good tez????

hehehehehehe oh yeah you must be ok mr karaoke king lol


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 9, 2009)

bev said:


> Alex wants to be in the band!
> He sings (his singing teacher tells me he has potential)
> 
> He plays drums ( his drumming teacher tells me he has potential)




Bev - does Alex play like Animal from the Muppet show?


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> you any good tez????
> 
> hehehehehehe oh yeah you must be ok mr karaoke king lol



Yes, the other half doesn't poke their fingers in their ears when I go on.

Can do most things... Slow, fast, funny, sad...

(Even Kate Bush for Northerner)


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Yes, the other half doesn't poke their fingers in their ears when I go on.
> 
> Can do most things... Slow, fast, funny, sad...
> 
> (Even Kate Bush for Northerner)



do you even do blues????


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> do you even do blues????



I once sang Too Drunk To F*ck by the Dead Kennedys...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I once sang Too Drunk To F*ck by the Dead Kennedys...



hahahahahahaha i love to try and sing stuff by wilson picket the commitments and the likes. i do profess try like but at least i do have a go hehehehehe


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's a link to the drummer we need 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM6o1Hv7ec0


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha he was superb in it!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

maybe even both of these lol 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56sZOUPegUw


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

maybe this one would be better tz??? lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnzFRV1LwIo


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey stop with all the links boys... you two must be The Link Kings  arghhh


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey stop with all the links boys... you two must be The Link Kings  arghhh



lol just looking for a drummer hehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol just looking for a drummer hehehehehe



Oh ok then I'll let you both off then lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh ok then I'll let you both off then lol



well for the band to be good we need a good drummer so it is the only way to audition them hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> well for the band to be good we need a good drummer so it is the only way to audition them hehehehehehehe



Hey ive got an electric guitar ... can I join the band ??


----------



## Mand (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been learning Spanish for the last five years and my son is learning bass guitar.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mand said:


> I have been learning Spanish for the last five years and my son is learning bass guitar.



cool id love to learn a totaly different language lol


----------

